# Libre 2 on a smart watch?



## Daaavid (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi, I have a Libre 2. I wish to use a smart watch with it. Has anyone any advice / recommendation on which smart watch to use please?


----------



## magpie (Sep 1, 2022)

I've been using a Samsung fit e for a couple of years. Dead cheap and gets alarms and notifications from the phone via Bluetooth. Handy to have the vibration on your wrist for say low glucose alarms when in a noisey environment.
I'm not sure there is any more functionality available for even expensive smart watches.
Having said that I'm thinking of getting a Fitbit for better battery life and screen. Also I'm not that keen on the Samsung apps that go with the phone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 2, 2022)

It’s not something I’ve looked into, but I think several forum members have managed this with 3rd party apps like xDrip or Tomato.

I don’t think there’s an ‘official’ Abbott route, so the algorithm used to show the data won’t be the one Abbott developed and tested in their clinical trials.

I’ve taken the liberty of tweaking your thread title to attract attention of smartwatch users.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 2, 2022)

magpie said:


> I've been using a Samsung fit e for a couple of years. Dead cheap and gets alarms and notifications from the phone via Bluetooth. Handy to have the vibration on your wrist for say low glucose alarms when in a noisey environment.
> I'm not sure there is any more functionality available for even expensive smart watches.
> Having said that I'm thinking of getting a Fitbit for better battery life and screen. Also I'm not that keen on the Samsung apps that go with the phone.


Is it complicated to link to a smartphone? It sounds like exactly what I'm looking for cos it's cheap! (oops, thread hijack alert!)


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 2, 2022)

Hi, Many thanks for the replies. I'm a bit baffled by references to linking to a smartphone. Does the smartwatch not work independently? I ask as ideally I don't want the watch to link to my phone.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Sep 2, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> Does the smartwatch not work independently?


Not really. All can do some things independently (so if you go out without your phone you can expect your smartwatch to keep telling you the time, counting your steps, etc.), but generally you need a smartphone for many things so the smartwatch is best thought of as an extension of your smartphone rather than a genuinely independent thing. For the moment, anyway. I think even the ones where you can make and receive phone calls (so they have their own SIM or eSIM) still want a smartphone for setting them up.


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 3, 2022)

Hi Bruce, many thanks for the reply. The only thing that I want the smartwatch to do is to tell the time and give me readings from the Libre 2 sensor. Will a smartwatch do that without a smartphone, and do you, or anyone reading this, have any smartwatch recommendations for this use please?


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 3, 2022)

magpie said:


> I've been using a Samsung fit e for a couple of years. Dead cheap and gets alarms and notifications from the phone via Bluetooth. Handy to have the vibration on your wrist for say low glucose alarms when in a noisey environment.
> I'm not sure there is any more functionality available for even expensive smart watches.
> Having said that I'm thinking of getting a Fitbit for better battery life and screen. Also I'm not that keen on the Samsung apps that go with the phone.


Hi Magpie, thank you for the reply. Which Fitbit do you think would be best for taking readings from the Libre 2 sensor please?


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 4, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> Hi Magpie, thank you for the reply. Which Fitbit do you think would be best for taking readings from the Libre 2 sensor please?


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi.
I'm not aware of any watch that will work directly with a libre - they all will need a phone to link.


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 4, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s not something I’ve looked into, but I think several forum members have managed this with 3rd party apps like xDrip or Tomato.
> 
> I don’t think there’s an ‘official’ Abbott route, so the algorithm used to show the data won’t be the one Abbott developed and tested in their clinical trials.
> 
> I’ve taken the liberty of tweaking your thread title to attract attention of smartwatch users.


Hi Mike, thank you for your reply. Do you know whether there is a smartwatch that will work directly with a Libre 2 sensor please? I thought that I had read somewhere that a smartwatch gives you continuous blood sugar readings.
As I don't want my mobile phone on when I go to bed, I am currently using another cheap smartphone which is linked to the Libre. This means that I have to carry 2 phones around with me, which is not ideal, so if a smartwatch on my wrist can do the job, that would be GREAT! Any thoughts please?


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 4, 2022)

Saoirse said:


> Hi.
> I'm not aware of any watch that will work directly with a libre - they all will need a phone to link.


Hi, is that definitely correct please?


----------



## JJay (Sep 4, 2022)

This link might help Best smartwatches for diabetics


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 4, 2022)

There is an old thread 


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/libre-sensor-2-and-apple-watch.93948/
		


which you may find helpful.  It sounds like it _may_ be possible to do what you want but you will need to download and set up some apps. Alternatively I suggest you contact the Abbott people directly via their helpline and ask for their advice.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 4, 2022)

For official apps Abbott would certainly be my first port of call.

If you are interested in 3rd party software I’d suggest checking the ‘Libre Geeks’ group on Facebook. There’s not a lot they don’t know about getting Libre to work with various bits of tech.


----------



## BadaBing (Sep 5, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> For official apps Abbott would certainly be my first port of call.
> 
> If you are interested in 3rd party software I’d suggest checking the ‘Libre Geeks’ group on Facebook. There’s not a lot they don’t know about getting Libre to work with various bits of tech.



Abbott have authorised no smartwatches nor third party apps that send data from any of their sensors either direct to a smartwatch or via their Librelink app. They never have done. Nor it seems are they likely to do so in the near future. This has been a bugbear for many who use their products.


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 5, 2022)

Many thanks all.
BadaBing, you are telling me that I will definitely not be able to use just a smartwatch with a Libre 2 sensor. End of that story, I think.
I think that a Dexcom G6 does work with just a smartwatch. Anyone using that combination please?


----------



## BadaBing (Sep 5, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> Many thanks all.
> BadaBing, you are telling me that I will definitely not be able to use just a smartwatch with a Libre 2 sensor. End of that story, I think.
> I think that a Dexcom G6 does work with just a smartwatch. Anyone using that combination please?


Daaavid, yes you have understood me correctly.

I contact Abbott from time-to-time and ask them when they will allow data generated by their glucose monitoring systems to be read directly by smartwatches. Their answer is always the same: not at the moment but they are in discussions with a number of "partners" to do something in the future.

I understand Dexcom are far more amenable to data generated by their glucose monitoring products being displayed on compatible smartwatches.

I wish Abbott would be more nimble. Having first trialled the first Libre system in 2013/14, then having miniaturised the sensor and made it proper, real time cgm with the Libre 3, the next logical step would be to make the data easily accessible on a smartwatch.

The seeming slowness to innovate is palpable. At the moment, one has to open up the Libre app (and scan the sensor in the case of Libre 1 and Libre 2) in order to see one's current glucose reading. There isn't even a widget that gives one the current number.


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 5, 2022)

Agreed. I am far from impressed with the Libre 2, and would not recommend it to anyone.


----------



## BadaBing (Sep 5, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> Agreed. I am far from impressed with the Libre 2, and would not recommend it to anyone.


I am reluctant to switch to the Dexcom, not least because it produces more packaging and product waste and it's already difficult getting my local council to take my medical waste.

I'd still like to try the Libre 3 but it feels like so few people will get access to it in England that I wonder why Abbott are making it available at all.

I still want to be able to view my data and get alarms, etc on a smartwatch though - without having to use unauthorised third party apps and devices.


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 5, 2022)

For Dexcom  linking with apple watches requires an apple phone. I can’t comment on android though


----------



## helli (Sep 5, 2022)

Bear in mind that the Dexcom ONE does not allow any integration to anything else like a watch or pump or third party app.


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm all for swapping to a Dexcom G6, as for me, managing this wretched condition will be far easier with continuous readings on a wrist watch. I thought the Libre 2 was a CGM, but it is far from that. As BadaBing said - it's readings by opening an app, placing a smartphone on the back of your arm - and I might add, quite often being told there is a sensor error and to try again in 10 minutes.


----------



## JJay (Sep 5, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> I'm all for swapping to a Dexcom G6, as for me, managing this wretched condition will be far easier with continuous readings on a wrist watch. I thought the Libre 2 was a CGM, but it is far from that. As BadaBing said - it's readings by opening an app, placing a smartphone on the back of your arm - and I might add, quite often being told there is a sensor error and to try again in 10 minutes.


But a G6 will not communicate directly with a smartwatch, only through a phone app


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 5, 2022)

JJay said:


> But a G6 will not communicate directly with a smartwatch, only through a phone app


Oh ....... I thought that it would work independently.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 5, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> Oh ....... I thought that it would work independently.



I think part of the challenge you are facing is that the vast majority of Smartwatches seem to be designed as extensions (and displays) for functionality available on phones.

Would a possible approach be to deactivate the functions / links on the phone that you don’t want?

I’m not sure how possible this is - but would imagine that it ought to be possible to stop your watch for example, displaying messages or phone calls? To get you closer to time and sensor glucose only - even if the phone is connected to accomplish that.

There may be some additional snippets about linking G6 to watches here:





						How to Get Continuous Glucose Monitoring on Your Smart Watch | Dexcom Canada
					

Monitor your diabetes from your wrist by setting up continuous glucose monitoring on your smartwatch via your smartphone to help you conveniently track your glucose levels in real time.




					www.dexcom.com
				




I believe @m1dnc uses G6 with a fitbit - but I don’t know if that’s a direct link. A fitness tracker may have fewer options to deactivate / switch off?


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 6, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think part of the challenge you are facing is that the vast majority of Smartwatches seem to be designed as extensions (and displays) for functionality available on phones.
> 
> Would a possible approach be to deactivate the functions / links on the phone that you don’t want?
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply. The problem is that my main mobile phone is used a lot for work, and I must be able to switch it off when I go to bed, or I am quite likely to be awoken by an unimportant work issue. I think I would have to deactivate all sound, which would of course mean that the low and high glucose alarms wouldn't work. If I changed to a Dexcom G6 system, I think with the vibrating smartwatch, I may be where I want to be! Makes sense?


----------



## barrym (Sep 6, 2022)

Depending on your level of android you can turn on 'override do not disturb' by individual app. Does that help?


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes - I put my phone on Do Not Disturb overnight. I use my phone as alarm clock and the alarms still sound during the Do Not Disturb period. I have also set it in the past to only ring for certain phone numbers


----------



## Benny G (Sep 6, 2022)

Aeroplane mode on your smartphone will turn off calls, wifi and bluetooth. Then turn your bluetooth back on to automatically reconnect to your smartwatch. Turn off aeroplane mode in the morning. Done.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 8, 2022)

barrym said:


> Depending on your level of android you can turn on 'override do not disturb' by individual app. Does that help?


Yeah and there’s settings on iPhones to only allow certain apps to notify.
Or people to contact.

So for example my libre is the only notification I can get in sleep mode, but I have also allowed my mum, daughter and husband to phone me in this mode, if they are phoning when it is on this mode it is likely important as I wonky use it at night.

Would that help?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 8, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> The problem is that my main mobile phone is used a lot for work, and I must be able to switch it off when I go to bed, or I am quite likely to be awoken by an unimportant work issue.



Ah OK - I can understand that! 

Sounds like their might be some filtering options that might help, depending on the OS your phone uses?


----------



## Daaavid (Sep 8, 2022)

Benny G said:


> Aeroplane mode on your smartphone will turn off calls, wifi and bluetooth. Then turn your bluetooth back on to automatically reconnect to your smartwatch. Turn off aeroplane mode in the morning. Done.


Aeroplane mode sounds in terms of simplicity very appealing, but don't I need bluetooth / wifi for the app to work?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Sep 8, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> Aeroplane mode sounds in terms of simplicity very appealing, but don't I need bluetooth / wifi for the app to work?


Bluetooth, yes. So you'd need to turn that back on.


----------



## Martin62 (Sep 8, 2022)

BadaBing said:


> Daaavid, yes you have understood me correctly.
> 
> I contact Abbott from time-to-time and ask them when they will allow data generated by their glucose monitoring systems to be read directly by smartwatches. Their answer is always the same: not at the moment but they are in discussions with a number of "partners" to do something in the future.
> 
> ...


You can use Diabox which shows a continuous reading on your phone without scanning, then use the wearable widgets app to send it to your watch.


----------



## littlevoice359 (Sep 10, 2022)

I use the BlueJay GTS watch with xDrip+ to get continuous readings from a Libre 1 sensor (using a bubble mini adapter sitting on top of the sensor).  The same watch can be used to act as a standalone collector for Dexcom G5 and G6. For more information see https://bluejay.website/shop/product/bluejay-gts-26.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> You can use Diabox which shows a continuous reading on your phone without scanning, then use the wearable widgets app to send it to your watch.View attachment 22097


What is diabox? Is it on Google play store?


----------



## littlevoice359 (Sep 10, 2022)

See https://www.bubblan.org/setup/


----------



## magpie (Sep 11, 2022)

Daaavid said:


> Hi Magpie, thank you for the reply. Which Fitbit do you think would be best for taking readings from the Libre 2 sensor please?


I don't think any will do the readings. All they can do is mirror the notifications on the phone i.e alarms, new sensor due.


----------



## Martin62 (Sep 12, 2022)

steveo said:


> What is diabox? Is it on Google play store?


Not on the play store, Bubblan.org/diabox/


----------

